# BSC: aktivni particip prezenta



## xpictianoc

Zdravo svima 

Sledeći put obraćam se vama za pomoć, naime ovaj put, zanima me slučaj pridjevske upotrebe aktivnih participa prezenta. 
Imam problem s glagolom _pokretati_. Znam da APP od tog glagola je _pokrećući_, ali nisam baš uvjeren kako izgleda njegova promjena po padežima. 
Evo jedne rečenice, koja najbolje prikazuje o čemu mislim: 

_Spisak knjiga pokrećućih pitanje nacjonalizma i religije u Republici Srbije

_Iskreno, po meni zvuči to malo čudno. 

unaprev hvala! ​


----------



## DenisBiH

xpictianoc said:


> Zdravo svima
> 
> Sledeći put obraćam se vama za pomoć, naime ovaj put, zanima me slučaj pridjevske upotrebe aktivnih participa prezenta.
> Imam problem s glagolom _pokretati_. Znam da APP od tog glagola je _pokrećući_, ali nisam baš uvjeren kako izgleda njegova promjena po padežima.
> Evo jedne rečenice, koja najbolje prikazuje o čemu mislim:
> 
> _Spisak knjiga pokrećućih pitanje nacjonalizma i religije u Republici Srbije
> 
> _Iskreno, po meni zvuči to malo čudno.
> 
> unaprev hvala! ​



Ne može kod nas tako.  Glagolski prilog sadašnji se ne deklinira. U dosta slučajeva imaš mogućnost da od njega napraviš pridjev kojeg se može deklinirati (_ležeći na krevetu_ vs. _ležeći policajac_), ali taj se ne koristi u ovakvim konstrukcijama.



> _Spisak knjiga koje pokreću pitanje nacionalizma i religije u Republici Srbiji_


Nisam siguran da sam ikad čuo _pokrećući_ kao pridjev.


----------



## xpictianoc

znači još jedan slučaj gdje poljski i BSC se razlikuju  Kod nas slobodno može se reći:
"Spis książek _poruszających_ problem..."
APP = poruszając 
Pridjev = poruszający,-a,-e


----------



## DenisBiH

xpictianoc said:


> znači još jedan slučaj gdje poljski i BSC se razlikuju  Kod nas slobodno može se reći:
> "Spis książek _poruszających_ problem..."
> APP = poruszając
> Pridjev = poruszający,-a,-e




Vjeruj mi, ja bih bio vrlo radostan da su i gl. pril. sadašnji i prošli živi, zdravi, deklinabilni i da se mogu koristiti u ovakvim konstrukcijama.  Tu bi onda bilo rečenica ne bi ih se postidio ni bizantski grčki (nekad sam čitao o masovnim upotrebama participa u njemu, čini mi se)



> Djecu ove godine padavšu iz matematike i fizike na popravnom ispitu dočekaće dvojica nastavnika predavajućih već dugi niz ljeta i odlazećih u penziju iduće godine, našu školu napuštajućih.


----------



## Orlin

I ja bih rekao da postoje slovenski jezici s aktivnim participom prezenta kao regularnom gramatičkom kategorijom (npr. bugarski i ruski), ali izgleda da BCS jezici nisu između njih: po meni u BCS jezicima ima nekih prideva od glagola nalik BCS glagolskom prilogu radnom i aktivnim participima prezenta u drugim slovenskim jezicima, no ovo se ne može proglasiti regularnom kategorijom pošto se takvi pridevi tvore od dosta ograničenog broja glagola, daleko ne od svih nesvršenih glagola.



> Djecu ove godine padavšu iz matematike i fizike na popravnom ispitu dočekaće dvojica nastavnika predavajućih već dugi niz ljeta i odlazećih u penziju iduće godine, našu školu napuštajućih.


 
Ova rečenica može da se stvori sasvim normalno na bugarskom sa svim participima samo s time da bi bila nekako formalnog stila (oprostite off-topic).


----------



## xpictianoc

> Djecu ove godine padavšu iz matematike i fizike na popravnom ispitu  dočekaće dvojica nastavnika predavajućih već dugi niz ljeta i odlazećih u  penziju iduće godine, našu školu napuštajućih.


zašto je djecu i padavšu? Meni bi se činilo da ispravno je "Djeca ove godine padavši".


----------



## DenisBiH

xpictianoc said:


> zašto je djecu i padavšu? Meni bi se činilo da ispravno je "Djeca ove godine padavši".



Pa akuzativ, neće djeca dočekati nastavnike nego obrnuto. Mada je sve ovo izmišljeni nemogući primjer tako da nisam siguran da ga uopće trebamo gramatički analizirati.  Nisam uopće siguran da bi _padavši_ bio validan oblik, padati je nesvršeni glagol a gl. pril. prošli ide od svršenih. Padnuvši, možda?

EDIT: Nije nego pȃvši. Nikad čuo.


----------



## Duya

Participi se u ovoj ulozi još koriste u crkvenoslovenskom, koja već redakcija se koristi u Srpskoj pravoslavnoj crkvi, tako da tvoja rečenica zvuči kao da je došla sa službe.  S tim što bi onda oblici bili "predavajuščih", "odlažajuščih" [?], ...  U svakom slučaju, razumjeli bismo xpictianoca, mada bi nam bilo malo čudno...


----------



## VelikiMag

Evo jednog interesantnog pasusa iz knjige Gramatika Srpskog Jezika od Ivana Klajna


> *15.3.1.8. *U novije vreme, pod uticajem stranih jezika, javlja se mnoštvo prideva na *-ći* od glagolskih osnova. Oni su u nominativu jednine muškog roda jednaki glagolskom prilogu sadašnjem, ali se menjaju kao pridevi i imaju značenje participa prezenta: _važeći, vodeći, noseći, leteći, postojeći, tekući, rastući, putujući, vladajući, odgovarajući, zadivljujući, odlučujući, zastrašujući, umirujući, iznenađujući _i sl. To ipak nisu pravi participi, jer označavaju *stalnu osobinu*, a ne mogu zameniti odnosnu rečenicu. Tako se npr. kaže _leteća riba, leteće bube, neidentifikovani leteći objekat_, ali nije moguće *_u letećem avionu _(mora se reći _u avionu koji leti_); postoji _viseći most_ kao naziv za vrstu mosta, ali nije moguće _*slika viseća na zidu_ umesto _slika koja visi na zidu_.
> Neki od ovih prideva se upotrebljavaju samo s datom imenicom, u ustaljenim izrazima kao _olakšavajuće okolnosti, osiguravajući zavod, uveličavajuće staklo, drečeća boja, stojeći (sedeći, ležeći) stav _i slično.


----------



## DenisBiH

Hvala VelikiMag, drago mi je imati i jednu zvaničnu potvrdu za ona moja razmišljanja gore.  Ako samo smijem primijetiti na ovo:



> Oni su u nominativu jednine muškog roda jednaki glagolskom prilogu sadašnjem


Striktno govoreći nisu potpuno jednaki, postoji razlika u dužini - lètēći vs lètēćī.


----------



## VelikiMag

DenisBiH said:


> Striktno govoreći nisu potpuno jednaki, postoji razlika u dužini - lètēći vs lètēćī.


U tvom i mom govoru, da. Ali u Beogradu na primjer to ne bi bio slučaj. Vjerovatno ima još govora gdje je ta postakcenatska dužina većinom iščezla, ali za Beograd znam. Čak i genitiv množine ima tendenciju da zadnji slog bude što kraći. Doduše taj glagolski prilog sadašnji se vrlo rijetko može i čuti u svakodnevnom govoru, više je nekako knjiškog karaktera. A budući da xpictianoc nije izvorni govornik, ne znam koliko može i primijetiti tu razliku, osim ako mu se baš ne skrene pažnja na to.


----------



## xpictianoc

VelikiMag said:


> A budući da xpictianoc nije izvorni govornik, ne znam koliko može i primijetiti tu razliku, osim ako mu se baš ne skrene pažnja na to.



Budući da kod nas nema kratkih i dugih samoglasnika, najverojatnije čak da sam obratio pažnju, ne bih primijetio onu razliku. A ovdje u Beogradu, svaki govori kao hoće i vrlo teško je se snaći u ovim brdu govora


----------

